
Widely used open source software contained Bitcoin-stealing backdoor - chha
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/11/hacker-backdoors-widely-used-open-source-software-to-steal-bitcoin/
======
wyldfire
This is a follow-up to yesterday's "Backdoor in event-stream library
dependency" [1]. Apparently the payload puts cryptocoin wallets that use node
at risk.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18534392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18534392)

